# VF Dog Food



## Libbii (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone feed their dog the Veterinary Formulated dog food that you can buy from the IFA stores? We've just moved to a rural area and ran out of my dogs usual food. I bought a bag of the VF Large Breed Dog Food from the local IFA and it apparently is all natural with no by-products in it. 

I cant seem to find any reviews online for it.


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

Never heard of it..could you post the ingredients?


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

VF Complete is made by Arkat and it isn't one of the best foods out there. It has a two out of six star rating on dogfoodanalysis.com. Here's the Arkat website which has a store locator.


http://www.arkat.com/VFcomplete.html


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

It doesn't look like a bad food at all. The large breed is a bit lower in protein than I would like for my dogs but there are other ones in that brand that would fit what I'm looking for. Protein is a personal choice though...some people like high some don't.

I would never go simply by what kind of rating a food got....there are "6 star" foods that my dogs do horrible on and "1 star" foods that they do great on. You can't go by one person's way of rating a food....you need to go with what your dog does best on. If it's Orijen, great...if it's Dog Chow...that's fine too. 

We had a little black lab rescue that we placed about 2 months ago. She was healthy and happy, her coat was absolutely stunning, great muscle tone, great weight, perfect bloodwork, great hips, teeth, etc. She ate Beneful and had since she was a puppy! Go figure

I say give it a try and see how your dog does with it.


----------



## Libbii (Nov 10, 2008)

According to their website here are the ingredients:

Ingredients:
Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Rice Flour, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Linoleic Acid), Beet Pulp, Rice Bran, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Linoleic Acid), Natural Chicken Flavor, Flax Seed, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Yeast, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Fish Oil, Lecithin, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Garlic, Dried Cheese, Chondroitin Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid


Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein
M I N I M U M 23.0% 
Crude Fat
M I N I M U M 13.0% 
Crude Fiber
M A X I M U M 3.50% 
Moisture
M A X I M U M 10.0% 
Omega-3 Fatty
M I N I M U M .70% 
Omega-6 Fatty
M I N I M U M 3.50% 
Chondroitin Sulfate
M I N I M U M 375 mg/kg 
Glucosamine
M I N I M U M 450 mg/kg


----------



## armstrongjb (Feb 13, 2010)

I have an 11 week old rottie who is awesome. I started feeding him VF large breed puppy at 6 weeks old.
He simply loves it. His coat is soft and shiny. His stool is firm and consistent. I am able to buy him whatever is on the market but I am extremly satisfied with this brand. I'm not saying this is the best brand out there I'm just saying this is the one that works for me and my puppy. One thing I can tell you is that it causes him to drink alot of water. This is a pro to me instead of a con. I was able to house break him in 4 days from peeing and he never pooped in the house at all. Main because as soon as he eats he drinks and we go straight outside and he poops immediately (hope thats not too much info).
I will post a picture shortly.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

no way i would feed that to my dog!

no enough meat, too many grains. and Brewers rice is more like a rice by product. too high in salt, and beet pulp is pretty controversial too.


----------



## armstrongjb (Feb 13, 2010)

ruckusluvu
what do u feed ur dog?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Taste of the wild pacific stream dry

Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

and Blue buffalo canned

Chicken, Chicken Broth, Chicken Liver, Carrots, Peas, Sweet Potatoes, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Guar Gum, Salt, Flaxseed, Blueberries, Cranberries, Potassium Chloride, Carrageenan, Cassia, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Ir




i admit that these are not the best foods. but it is the best i can afford.

innova, wellness, and orjien are great foods to look in to


----------

